# Ram breeding



## Bocco (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, I have 2 male and 2 female german blue rams in my 200 liter tank along with some tetras, dwarf plecos etc. The tds is 160ppm ph is 6.6 and the water is 28 degrees. I am trying to breed the rams but they won't even pair. I had them for nearly two months. Is there anyting I can do to speed up the process.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

If the boys aren't paying attention to the girls they might just be too young, and there's nothing you can do but be patient. I'd also increase the temperature to 29-30 degrees C, and offer them lots of frozen and/or live foods. For sure your tank is big enough, maybe too big, so they're not obliged to share any space. Years ago I had _two_ breeding pairs of Rams in a 5 gallon (~20l) tank, and they used to breed regularly, and synchronously. Good luck. :fish:


----------



## Shylod12 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a breeding pair in a 10 US Gallon (37 Liter). I noticed that when I jumped the temperature from 78° F (25.5° Celsius) to 86°F (30° Celsius) they started to lay eggs. Maybe try getting a smaller tank and jumping temp up.


----------

